# Finally...PHOTOS! Ideas? Thoughts?



## sap_boy (Oct 16, 2007)

Finally got around to taking some photos. The first is just to show you how big it is (that's my friend Erica standing next to it). For the rest of the photos, there are two versions of each picture -- one without flash and one with flash. I thought the flash made it look more ripe than it is, so I included both. I had to block out some identifying background stuff, but you get the idea.

It's mid-october! I don't know what I'm going to do! Hope this stuff gets me high...I'd hate to harvest two pounds of useless bud!

Any advice? Questions? Compliments? This is my first grow, but I REALLY want to get this right!

Thanks!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2007)

*Well i'm from NY as well and i don't think we had any frost yet that would cause harm to your lady. Have you tried to take a small sample bud to see what she's like? Tell you one thing that is one BIG ARSE LADY. :hubba:  Right now the best and really only thing you can do is keep an eye on the weather for frost. She can handle a few small frosts but that's about it. *


----------



## wikkideclipse (Oct 16, 2007)

sap_boy said:
			
		

> Finally got around to taking some photos. The first is just to show you how big it is (that's my friend Erica standing next to it). For the rest of the photos, there are two versions of each picture -- one without flash and one with flash. I thought the flash made it look more ripe than it is, so I included both. I had to block out some identifying background stuff, but you get the idea.
> 
> It's mid-october! I don't know what I'm going to do! Hope this stuff gets me high...I'd hate to harvest two pounds of useless bud!
> 
> ...


They look great. Check out my site for some tips.


----------



## sap_boy (Oct 16, 2007)

I took a small sample twelve days ago and didn't feel a thing when I smoked it. I was pissed, to say the least. I took another sample two days ago, which smelled more like dope than the first sample, and am waiting for it to dry.

I plan to bring it inside when it gets too cold to see if I can squeeze a bit more time out of it, but I don't have any lights, so she'll just be getting what comes in through the window...


----------



## tcbud (Oct 16, 2007)

Beautiful Plant!! For your first grow you did just awsome.  i like the pics taken with the flash.  when you are inside taking pics of the buds before you put them up to dry, the flash is the way to go.  The back ground will darken and all that is there in the light is the bud.  i really like your pics, good job!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2007)

*Hey mang that's a good idea. Atleast you know she will be getting some extra time to mature. Next year make sure you grow some Indica strains so they finish in time.  *


----------



## sap_boy (Oct 16, 2007)

Doesn't indica give you a more lethargic high, though? I rather prefer the head buzz...but I suppose I shouldn't compare since I've never really had a full indica joint.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 16, 2007)

*It's a very mellow high. You can get Indica/Sativa crosses that will give you the high your looking for that finish in 8 or 9 weeks of flowering.  *


----------



## sap_boy (Oct 16, 2007)

I see...I just grew this monster from a bagseed. Guess I got lucky that it thrived and turned into a girl!


----------



## HippyInEngland (Oct 16, 2007)

TBG

I dont think her arse looks that big lol


----------



## sap_boy (Oct 17, 2007)

Heh, heh...


----------



## 85cannabliss (Oct 30, 2007)

man you must feel like the ganja god standing by that 9 footer sap, is that in your garden?? if it is then just watch the weather channels all day tull they say there will be a frost, then get ya arse outside and chop that bueatiful beast :aok:


----------

